# How to cut a ractangle on a plastic pipe



## gangulyraj (Jun 13, 2014)

I need to cut 2"X3" rectangle on a plastic pipe. How can I do this using a plunge router


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone will come along and answer your question.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Is the pipe round, square or rectangular and what are it's dimensions?


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

If it' a pipe then it's round. Shapes are called tubes.

I would hold it in a vise and drill some holes after punching with a awl and the try a small straight bit or a jig saw or a Dremmel type tool. If you have many then make a jig.
Good luck.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make a three piece V block to rest on the pipe...
cut a rectangle in the flat 1st compensated for a bushing or net size it for a bearing guided bit ...
clamp the V blovk on the pipe and have at it...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

It would be a lot simpler to use a jig saw, multi tool or a Dremel tool. A router without building a jig would be dangerous and probably not very controllable. IMO.......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

After bit more thought...
your jig could be in the shape table.. 
the pipe rests/held in place between the legs and the router rides on the top...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently N/A has solved his question(?)...
I'm with Gary; starter holes and my jigsaw. That would be my weapon of choice.

Maybe use a 2" holesaw to gain access into the pipe (2" x 3" )


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Danman1957 said:


> If it' a pipe then it's round. Shapes are called tubes.
> 
> I would hold it in a vise and drill some holes after punching with a awl and the try a small straight bit or a jig saw or a Dremmel type tool. If you have many then make a jig.
> Good luck.


I'm about to stand in the corner for five minutes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wouldn't use a router , I'd use my Fein . Just love this tool ! 

FEIN MultiMaster - Mobile


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Harry, no need to stand in the corner. I have been involved with tubes, pipes and many other items in the steel business for over 30 years. I was merely attempting to educate the Forum members on this widely used misconception.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Rick,
I like your idea. I just bought some new blades for my oscillating tool and I didn't even think of it. Good call !


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Danman1957 said:


> Harry, no need to stand in the corner. I have been involved with tubes, pipes and many other items in the steel business for over 30 years. I was merely attempting to educate the Forum members on this widely used misconception.
> Cheers,
> Dan


Copied that, Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> Hey Rick,
> I like your idea. I just bought some new blades for my oscillating tool and I didn't even think of it. Good call !



Omgomgomg...I finally got around to using my ROK multitool last week...I love it!!!
That little beauty'd be my _first_ choice for cutting that rectangular hole.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Omgomgomg...I finally got around to using my ROK multitool last week...I love it!!!
> That little beauty'd be my _first_ choice for cutting that rectangular hole.


Good to hear . I'd actually use mine but I lent it out and he really likes it lol


----------

